# Giving birth in India or UK?



## alapkrish (Feb 8, 2012)

me and my husband live in uk for 5 and half years we have indian passport we are on HSMP visa catagory i m 7 month pregnent i m in india at the moment for last 2 months and i have my returen flight on 14 feb so which place is better to deliver my baby is it india or uk? our visa finish on may 2013 so before that we are planning to apply our indefinate status.so which place is better for my visa pls help me


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

alapkrish said:


> me and my husband live in uk for 5 and half years we have indian passport we are on HSMP visa catagory i m 7 month pregnent i m in india at the moment for last 2 months and i have my returen flight on 14 feb so which place is better to deliver my baby is it india or uk? our visa finish on may 2013 so before that we are planning to apply our indefinate status.so which place is better for my visa pls help me


You need a medical certificate or letter from your doctor stating there are no complications in your pregnancy before you are allowed to fly. You can usually fly until the end of the 36th week (e.g. with BA), but finanl decision rests with the airline you fly with.

As for it's better to deliver in UK or India, it must be your personal choice. You clearly have your family with you in India (parents and other relatives), whereas in UK you may be just your husband. Then your husband may not want to miss out being with you through delivery - a very important time for him as the new father and you may want him with you as well. Of course he can fly over to be at the delivery. I don't know anything about medical facilities available to you in India to comment on them, but NHS usually does a good job in maternity. Staying on in India for childbirth and for some time after (airline may have a minimum age requirement and you normally don't want to travel until their first vaccinations) won't affect your ILR application, as there is a legit reason for being away from UK and you have your home in UK.

So it's your personal choice really. Your child will be an Indian national whichever country they are born in. If the birth takes place after gaining ILR, they become automatically British as well as being Indian. When bringing your newborn to UK, you will have to get a dependant visa for work visa holder before flying (64000 INR). If the birth takes place in UK, there is no immediate need to get a visa for your child until their first trip out of the country, or just include them in your ILR application, whichever comes first. It will be cheaper to wait until you apply for ILR to save the cost of a dependant visa (£550 by post or £850 for same-day service).
ILR itself will cost extra £486 or £675 for premium service.


----------

